# surge protector with switched outlets



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I just upgraded my setup with a new mid-level Yamaha receiver and it lacks a switched power outlet on the back (I have never seen a receiver that didn't have this), which I would typically use to plug in my powered subwoofer. So I am looking to get one these new surge protector power strips that have a master outlet that supposedly switches the power on and off to a group of other outlets. Has anyone had any experience with these? I really don't want to leave the subwooffer amp powered up 24/7.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I also checked my subwoofer with my Kill-a-watt meter and it draws almost 10 watts idle. Silly to leave that on 24/7. Waste of $ and can't be good for its longevity.

Out of curiosity I went to BB at lunch and looked at the full range of Yahama, Pioneer, and Denon receivers and not a single one had any power outlets. Not sure what is up with that... it's like they all got the same memo and just stopped including them? Maybe a conspiracy by the surge protector makers to make us go buy the switching type? What a PITA.


----------

